# what are the older triple triangle gt's like?



## jaxes88 (Oct 17, 2012)

Since I have gotten into mtb's I have always liked the looks of the older gt triple triangles and I was just wondering what they're like. I hear that they're tough and I'm keeping an eye out for one. A guy on craigslist has an outpost for $20 that needs some work but it sounds like stuff I could fix in a few minutes. So basically what I'm wondering is are they pretty good bikes, do they ride well, what are some things I can tell myself to justify having another mtb for the collection Thanks.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Was a big GT fan in the '90s..always like them. They are durable and ride well.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

If you want it, its hard to go wrong for $20. Plus, its an Outpost.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

You should stick with the steel framed triple triangles.... the aluminum ones ride like poop. If you're looking at the 90s... go for the Avalanche, Karakoram, Bravado, Borrego, Richter...etc. Scan the GT forum and you'll find threads discussing this in detail.

R.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

I used to have a 1987 Karakoram with a U-brake on the seat stays and the tire clearance was horrendous not to mention the bikes was super heavy even if it was almost the top of the line..


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

At $20, worth it for the experience you'll get out of it.


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

That's two lunches. Buy it and ride the thing.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

The Outpost was the entry level bike in their line and for a while had only a cro-moly seat tube while the rest of the bike was hi-tensile steel. Later it may have been upgraded to cro-moly on the three main tubes. Either way, it is hard to go wrong with a $20 bike. Enjoy!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

The mid to high end frame ride nicely. I've not ridden the lower end bikes. They do tend to be a bit heavier than other frames however.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

A late 90s Avalanche was my first mountain bike so I have a soft spot for the triple triangles and a 94 Karakoram is my singlespeed MTB. 

Agree that the aluminum ones ride harsher but thats to be expected given the material. My Avalanche was a smooth ride compared to my Santa Cruz Chameleon that replaced it. 

The steel Karakoram is great except for seatstay brake flex - the frame required a brake booster as modern V-brakes are too strong for the seatstays under braking.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

sgltrak said:


> The Outpost was the entry level bike in their line and for a while had only a cro-moly seat tube while the rest of the bike was hi-tensile steel.


That sounds terribly heavy. I must be in the minority because I only have so much room and if I had to pick and choose, I wouldn't pick a bike made of hi tensile steel. Just too heavy and I would never ride it.

If I were you, I would wait and get a higher level GT bike which there are lots of good deals on if you're patient. Or, I would get the Outpost and still be on the search for a Zaskar or something and then sell the Outpost when you upgrade. But ultimately, whatever gets you riding.


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

My second MYB was a first year Karakorum. I thought it rode lousy. Very stiff and dead feeling. I was coming off a third year Stump (84-85ish), and replaced the Karakorum with a Ritchey. Both the Stumpy and the Ritchey were better rides, with the Ritchey the best of all. I still have the Ritchey, but chucked the Karakorum.


----------



## JPS2345 (Jul 25, 2012)

Had a 99 Outpost, had it been the proper size id probably still have it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> I must be in the minority because I only have so much room and if I had to pick and choose, I wouldn't pick a bike made of hi tensile steel. Just too heavy and I would never ride it.


I keep a couple of $20 bikes around for my kids and their friends to ride to the store or swimming pool, so they don't grab the good stuff. The $20 bikes in garage have at least 3 main tubes cro-mo.


----------



## jaxes88 (Oct 17, 2012)

well I emailed the guy about it and what he didn't mention in the ad was that "the brake arm is bent", now I'm not sure if he was talking about the brake arm or the seat stay but I'm guessing it's the seat stay because he's trying to sell it to me as a parts bike. He said he doesn't have a camera so he can't email me pictures, which I'm pretty sure is just a lie and doesn't want me to see how bad it is. 
So I think I'm just gonna keep my eye out for another one, but it's nice to finally have some information from you guys about what they are like, there's an older neon orange outpost with the nifty looking u-brakes that I see around campus every now and then and it has always piqued my interest, thanks


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> The mid to high end frame ride nicely. I've not ridden the lower end bikes. They do tend to be a bit heavier than other frames however.


Whoa, whoa...easy there bike snob.  



jaxes88 said:


> So I think I'm just gonna keep my eye out for another one, but it's nice to finally have some information from you guys about what they are like, there's an older neon orange outpost with the nifty looking u-brakes that I see around campus every now and then and it has always piqued my interest, thanks


Good plan. Aim higher.


----------

